# is this good reffing?



## jarrod (Feb 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6QSCJnla_k&feature=related

i don't know what's standard for enshin karate, but looking at this as a kickboxing/mma coach, i think i would have stopped this fight at around the 40sec mark. you know, after the smaller guy had eaten 5 or so knee strikes to the head with no apparent defense. but maybe in knockdown karate you're expected to stick it out to the end.

in any case, tough style & tough guys!

jf


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6QSCJnla_k&feature=related
> 
> i don't know what's standard for enshin karate, but looking at this as a kickboxing/mma coach, i think i would have stopped this fight at around the 40sec mark. you know, after the smaller guy had eaten 5 or so knee strikes to the head with no apparent defense. but maybe in knockdown karate you're expected to stick it out to the end.
> 
> ...


The only saving grace is it looks like no face contact, as all the punches were to the body. Because of this, there were some rules attached to this match.


----------



## searcher (Feb 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6QSCJnla_k&feature=related
> 
> i don't know what's standard for enshin karate, but looking at this as a kickboxing/mma coach, i think i would have stopped this fight at around the 40sec mark. you know, after the smaller guy had eaten 5 or so knee strikes to the head with no apparent defense. but maybe in knockdown karate you're expected to stick it out to the end.
> 
> ...


 

Enshin has some differentrules then most of the knockdown events I have participated in but it looked to me that the smaller guy did not want to stop yet.   This means his "spirit" had not been broken.   Which is supposed to be what decides who wins.   Not to mention that I heard someone say 6 points in the background, which is enough to win a match.

Makes me miss knockdown, but if I fought again the wife would kill me.




seasoned said:


> The only saving grace is it looks like no face contact, as all the punches were to the body. Because of this, there were some rules attached to this match.


 
The "face contact" rule is only for punching.   You can kick and knee the head.    I have fought some tourneys where they had no rules limiting the punches or kicks.    Groin included.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 14, 2009)

searcher said:


> *Makes me miss knockdown, but if I fought again the wife would kill me.*
> The "face contact" rule is only for punching. You can kick and knee the head. I have fought some tourneys where they had no rules limiting the punches or kicks. Groin included.


 

Very hard core, even the wife comment.


----------



## jarrod (Feb 15, 2009)

i certainly admire the smaller guy's spirit...but man, that was a lot of unanswered knees, at least from my outsider perspective.  thanks for the replies.

jf


----------

